# Homemade Creations >  Ugly Work Stool From Scrap - Comfortable, Strong, Light. Stick Welding Project

## tsbrownie

A simple DIY stick welding project to use up some of those metal scraps. These work stools are comfortable, strong and light. Good for gardening, welding, etc. This one is made from shelf metal, some security wire and plastic feet.




MATERIALS:
- Security wire
- 90 degree shelf metal
- Plastic feet (for shelves)

WARNING: The video depicts acts and work that, if done wrong or used improperly, can lead to injury or death. By watching this video, you agree the video's producer is not responsible for any such damage, injury or death. Always use proper safety procedures and safety equipment. If you don't know, learn first or don't do it.

Re-edit

----------

baja (Mar 1, 2019)

----------

